# [VLC] Pas d'image ni son avec la liste free (resolu)

## niin

J'ai installé VLC, principalement pour regarder les TV via la freebox, mais je n'ai aucun affichage ni son. Par contre ca marche si je charge une video de mon disque.

Voici les logs :

démarrage :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> main debug: CPU has capabilities 486 586 MMX 3DNow! MMXEXT SSE FPU 
> 
> main debug: looking for memcpy module: 4 candidates
> ...

 

Chargement playlist free :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> main debug: adding playlist item `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u' ( http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u )
> 
> main debug: creating new input thread
> ...

 

Quand j'ouvre la liste, toutes les chaînes sont là. Par contre, si je double-clique sur une chaine pour la lire, rien ne se passe, elle reste sur France 2 et rien ne s'affiche dans la boite de messages. Si je clique droit sur une chaine et que je choisis "informations", il donne cela :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> main debug: trying to preparse rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/202
> 
> main debug: looking for access2 module: 1 candidate
> ...

 

Je me demande quel module j'ai besoin. J'ai essayé de chercher sur d'autres sujets et d'autres sites, mais je ne vois aucun problème correspondant au mien (donc encore moins de résolu). Mes USE :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a  USE="X a52 aac alsa bidi cdda dts dvd esd ffmpeg flac gnutls httpd live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss png real screen stream svg svga theora truetype vcd vlm vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xml2 xv -3dfx -aalib -arts -avahi -cddb -corba -daap -debug -dvb -fbcon -ggi -hal -joystick -libcaca -lirc -mod -nsplugin -samba -sdl -shout -skins -speex -v4l -xinerama -xosd
> 
> 

 

Si quelqu'un a une sollution ou une direction à m'indiquer je suis preneur.

Merci ^_^

----------

## babykart

j'aurais tendance à rajouter USE=dvb:

```
# emerge -pv vlc 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a-r1  USE="X alsa dvb dvd ffmpeg hal live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss png real screen sdl skins stream svg truetype vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xinerama xml2 xv -3dfx -a52 -aac -aalib -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -debug -dts -esd -fbcon -flac -ggi -gnutls -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc -mod -nsplugin -samba -shout -speex -svga -theora -v4l -vcd -vlm -xosd" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## niin

Je l'ai rajouté mais ca ne fait absolument rien.

J'ai branché une TV pour voir si le service fonctionnait correctement et il n'y a pas eu de problème. Mais pour VLC, ya rien à faire :/

----------

## babykart

est-ce que ta machine se trouve dérrière un firewall, ou ta freebox fait-elle routeur?

----------

## niin

oui ; j'ai ouvert les ports 1230 à 1234, puisque apparemment, ce sont ceux utilisés par vlc. mais peut-etre me trompe-je.

----------

## babykart

perso, pour que cela fonctionne, j'ai ouvert du port 32770 au 32880 en UDP...

----------

## Syl20

Tu as utilisé le patch de crazy ? Ce patch te permet d'utiliser un couple de ports prédéterminé, et non aléatoire.

----------

## babykart

non, j'utilise la version non-patché se trouvant dans portage...

----------

## niin

Forcement si je me trompe de port, ca risque pas de marcher comme je veux. J'essayerais ca ce soir en rentrant.

----------

## niin

 *babykart wrote:*   

> perso, pour que cela fonctionne, j'ai ouvert du port 32770 au 32880 en UDP...

 

ca marche toujours pas  :Sad: 

j'ai vraiment une incompréhension bizarre. J'ai la vague idée que j'ai tout fait bien mais que ca tourne pas rond quand meme.

----------

## lesourbe

pour faire fonctionner vlc chez moi je me suis mis a regarder les logs de mon firewall tout en ayant un ethereal sur la machine qui recoit le flux ...

Histoire d'être sur que du NAT bien dans le bon sens et tout, ca permet au moins d enlever ce probleme (et c est souvent CE probleme le probleme)

bon courage

----------

## niin

J'ai installé ethereal pour voir par ou ca passe, et a chaque relancement de vlc, il change le port pour les requete vers free.

Par exemple, la, il passe par le port 49393 en TCP pour les requete rtsp, alors que tout a l'heure il le faisait au port 53883.

Il y a un moyen pour fixer le port ?

En outre, je n'ai rien vu sur le protocole UDP.

----------

## Titoxx69

C'est bien un problème de ports dû au fait que les serveurs RTSP envoient des données sur des ports quasi-aléatoires d'une session à une autre. J'ai trouvé une solution temporaire pour mon routeur/firewall en indiquant la règle de port fowarding suivante :

- outgoing port : 554

- incoming ports : 1...65536

Grosso modo, si un client du réseau envoye une demande à une machine sur son port 554, le firewall route tout le traffic entrant à la machine cliente qui a déclenché cette règle. L'idéal serait bien sûr de restreindre le nombre de ports, et d'en faire une règle iptables.

----------

## niin

Je n'arrives vraiment pas à le faire marcher. Meme en ouvrant tous les ports ca veut pas lancer les chaines.

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> Tu as utilisé le patch de crazy ? Ce patch te permet d'utiliser un couple de ports prédéterminé, et non aléatoire.

 

Sur freenews, il donne le patch pour windows et juste un fichier *.diff à compiler si on utilise un autre systeme ; comment on fait pour le compiler ?

----------

## elgrande71

Bonjour, jette un oeil au lien suivant : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-437858-highlight-vlc.html

 :Wink: 

----------

## niin

Merci je vais essayer comme ca  :Smile: 

----------

## niin

Bah un truc que je saisi pas ; tu mets les fichiers dans le sujet, mais pas comment on les utilise. Personnellement, ca me parle pas des masses ces script  :Sad: 

quand je lance l'ebuild, il me dit "inherit : command not found", et je ne sais pas dans quel paquet c'est.

----------

## niin

En fait fallait le mettre dans les overlays, chuis bete ; par contre il veut pas m'installer l'ebuild car il manque un manifest :

 *Quote:*   

> desktop portage # emerge -vp =media-video/vlc-0.8.4a
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## Apsforps

Fait un 

```
ebuild vlc-0.8.4a.ebuild digest
```

 ça devrait résoudre le problème.

----------

## niin

Cool je viens d'installer l'ebuild et ca marche impec.

Merci beaucoup tous  :Smile: 

----------

